
A little less privacy is worth a little more security, says Internet founder - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/a-little-less-privacy-is-worth-a-little-more-security-says-internet-founder-1178398?src=rss&attr=all
======
pwg
"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety,
deserve neither liberty nor safety." Benjamin Franklin

